# Sexing African Bullfrog



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Lime was bought as a female however im starting to think shes infact a male due to the yellowing of her front...

What do you guys think?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> Lime was bought as a female however im starting to think shes infact a male due to the yellowing of her front...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Can't quite tell from that picture, how big is it? Have you heard any calling?

Have you got any pics from above/sides.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

fardilis said:


> Can't quite tell from that picture, how big is it? Have you heard any calling?
> 
> Have you got any pics from above/sides.


S/he is about 2 inches. Always assumed that females had no yellow on them at all. S/he may have made a noise a few weeks ago but i cant remember if it was her or one of the other frogs in the room... s/he would surely be too young to start calling if it was male? Or are they early starter? Im also going through an awful lot of food compared to what i was expecting from a female, someone said that females eat 1/4 of what males do...so if she is a she i would hate to feed a male!! :lol2:

The only pic from above is one just before the yellow appeared. But i may be able to get another one later. She still has her dorsal stripe but probably too young to lose that too regardless of sex? 








Thanks for the reply!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> S/he is about 2 inches. Always assumed that females had no yellow on them at all. S/he may have made a noise a few weeks ago but i cant remember if it was her or one of the other frogs in the room... s/he would surely be too young to start calling if it was male? Or are they early starter? Im also going through an awful lot of food compared to what i was expecting from a female, someone said that females eat 1/4 of what males do...so if she is a she i would hate to feed a male!! :lol2:
> 
> The only pic from above is one just before the yellow appeared. But i may be able to get another one later. She still has her dorsal stripe but probably too young to lose that too regardless of sex?
> image
> Thanks for the reply!


Not true, males have _more_ yellow than females, but females still have yellow. Sometimes it may take upto a year for a males to start calling but it varies. At 2inches it's still small how old is it? Males do tend to eat a lot more and grow a lot faster.


It looks like a female to me but it's still small, only time will tell for certain.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

fardilis said:


> Not true, males have _more_ yellow than females, but females still have yellow. Sometimes it may take upto a year for a males to start calling but it varies. At 2inches it's still small how old is it? Males do tend to eat a lot more and grow a lot faster.
> 
> 
> It looks like a female to me but it's still small, only time will tell for certain.


Ahh i see, that helps alot to know they both have some yellow :2thumb: iv had him/her for about a month and a half i think maybe 2 months, not sure how old she was when i bought her but she was tiny...the smallest there which is what sold her to me :lol2:
Thanks for the help, either way i dont mind what sex, i just like to know which as they grow...guess il have to wait and see! :blush:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

This one turned out to be female


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

This is her 3 months later


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

lovespids said:


> This is her 3 months later
> image


Wow shes beautiful! Never seen one with such light colours :flrt:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

This is hubba Bubba my son lol


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

while raising my group of 5, i found the most obvious difference apart from the size, is the head. males have noticably larger skulls than females, though this is easier to tell by comparison. it looks female to me, but time will tell: victory:


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

lovespids said:


> This is hubba Bubba my son lol
> image


 might i add he gets his looks from his dad not me:lol2:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks male, looks just like mine when he was that big, also mines just started to croak which means male, yes!!


----------

